# Belastbarkeit eines CC Hardtails im Gelände



## MTB-Ghostrider (23. Juni 2012)

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir beim Stadler ein "Dynamics Sonic SL"  CC Hardtail gekauft, dass 1299 gekostet hatte und auf 799 reduziert wurde. Das Bike hat einen gewöhnlichen Alu - MTB Rahmen und eine SR Suntour Raidon Air Federgabel mit 100 mm Federweg. Im rauheren Gelände oder auf wurzeligen Trails traue ich mich mit meinem MTB nicht, selbst mit drops und kleineren Sprüngen bin ich zurückhaltend.

Mich würde interessieren wo die Grenzen eines CC Hardtail im Gelände liegen ?

Danke für die Antworten im Vorrraus !


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Juni 2012)

Kaputt bekommt man alles, aber meistens liegen die Grenzen beim Fahrer. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (24. Juni 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> Im rauheren Gelände oder auf wurzeligen Trails traue ich mich mit meinem MTB nicht, selbst mit drops und kleineren Sprüngen bin ich zurückhaltend.



Für dich sind also rauhe Wurzeltrails schlimmer als Drops und Sprünge?

Wo willst du mit einem MTB denn sonst fahren als im rauhen Gelände mit Wurzeltrails??


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (24. Juni 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Für dich sind also rauhe Wurzeltrails schlimmer als Drops und Sprünge?
> 
> Wo willst du mit einem MTB denn sonst fahren als im rauhen Gelände mit Wurzeltrails??




Mir gibt zu denken das der Rahmen evtl in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann, oft lese ich in MTB Foren das CC Hardtails mehr für leichtes Gelände gedacht sind. Ein CC Hardtail hat nun mal keine Hinterbaufederung die die Stösse abdämpft oder einen stabilen Rahmen wie ein Freeride HT und eine Federgabel mit einem Federweg von 100 mm, von daher sind nun mal Grenzen gesetzt. 

Ich rede hier von kleinen Sprüngen/Drops z.B das abspringen von der Bordsteinkannte oder über kleine Hindernisse, keinesfalls von 2 Meter hohen Sprüngen oder Sprungschanzen im Bikepark


----------



## sirios (24. Juni 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> Mir gibt zu denken das der Rahmen evtl in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann, oft lese ich in MTB Foren das CC Hardtails mehr für leichtes Gelände gedacht sind. Ein CC Hardtail hat nun mal keine Hinterbaufederung die die Stösse abdämpft oder einen stabilen Rahmen wie ein Freeride HT und eine Federgabel mit einem Federweg von 100 mm, von daher sind nun mal Grenzen gesetzt.
> 
> Ich rede hier von kleinen Sprüngen/Drops z.B das abspringen von der Bordsteinkannte oder über kleine Hindernisse, keinesfalls von 2 Meter hohen Sprüngen oder Sprungschanzen im Bikepark



Falls Dein Rahmen tatsächlich aus Alu und nicht aus Glas ist und Dein Gewicht nicht so bei geschmeidigen 140 kg liegt sollte das alles kein Problem sein . Mit 100 mm Federweg ist man früher mit ner Judy Downhill Weltcup Downhillrennen gefahren. Und wenn ich mir ansehe was die bei den aktuellen XC Rennserien für Strecken fahren müssen dann ist ein bisschen Bordstein hüpfen oder Wurzeltrails fahren absolut nicht das Problem. Wenn die Kiste das nicht aushält taugt sie nix!


----------



## Innocent (24. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein XC Video aus La Bresse. So viel zur Definition "leichtes Gelände"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSweLFVYd8M"]2012 XC World Cup 4 - La Bresse      - YouTube[/nomedia] (Youtube)

Ich schließe mich den anderen an, meistens ist der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor. 100mm Federweg sind schon einiges, wenn man die Feder richtig auf das Fahrergewicht eingestellt ist und man die 100mm zu benutzen weis dann kommt man gut damit klar.


----------



## BeScary (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo
eine frage zum Thema Hardtails im Gelände hätte ich da auch: Ich musste mein Bike jetzt zur Reparatur bringen weil ich mir vore und hinten jeweils eine 8 reingefahren habe.. überbeanspruche ich da beim Bike etwas oder ist das normal das sowas mal passiert? Der Fahrradladen hat mich dann aufgeklärt das mein Bike (Ghost MIss 2000) eigentlich nur ein "show mtb" wäre und nur für die Straße tauglich ist. Liegt er mit so einer Aussage richtig? Klar ist mein Bike jetzt nicht das beste, schon alleine von der Federgabel, aber bis jetzt ging es ganz gut .. sollte ich es besser in zukunft zu hause lassen wenn ich ins Gelände möchte um mein Fahrrad nicht ganz zu "schrotten"? 
Nächstes Jahr muss aber auf jedenfall ein besseres Bike her, das ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Innocent (24. Juni 2012)

Wie hast du dir die 8ter denn in den Reifen gefahren? So ganz ohne Beschreibung ist es schon zu beurteilen ob das Fahrrad überfahren wird. Aber eigentlich sollte es im normalen Betrieb nicht vorkommen. 

Ich kenne die Giant Räder nicht, wenn ich auf der Giant Homepage es so lese, dann sind die Miss Fährräder doch nur mit Frauenergonomie. Warum Frauen nur auf Asphalt fahren sollte, weis ich nicht. Zumal es die Räder ja auch mit Vollfederung gibt. Aber wie gesagt, kenne die Giant Räder nicht.


----------



## BeScary (24. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich bin zu Hause angekommen und habe dann gesagt bekommen das meine Räder etwas eiern würden. Wahrscheinlich hat meinen Rädern der teilweise doch sehr steinige Untergrund nicht gut getan... Kann man dem vorbeugen indem man bessere Laufräder kauft? 

Es liegt vermutlich dann nur an der Federung vorne. Weil der Rahmen sieht mir schon sehr stabil aus. Und wie du ja meinst gibt es ja auch vollgefederte.


----------



## --- (24. Juni 2012)

Dann waren sie einfach nur sehr schlecht eingespeicht.


----------



## Innocent (24. Juni 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich bin zu Hause angekommen und habe dann gesagt bekommen das meine Räder etwas eiern würden. Wahrscheinlich hat meinen Rädern der teilweise doch sehr steinige Untergrund nicht gut getan... Kann man dem vorbeugen indem man bessere Laufräder kauft?
> 
> Es liegt vermutlich dann nur an der Federung vorne. Weil der Rahmen sieht mir schon sehr stabil aus. Und wie du ja meinst gibt es ja auch vollgefederte.



Ich meinte in der MISS Serie gibt es auch vollgefederte Räder und von daher passt es irgendwie schlecht zu den Aussagen des Händlers, dass es eher "Show MTB" wären, auch wenn das 2000 nicht das am besten ausgestattete ist. 
Würde mich auch meinen Vorredner bei der Vermutung anschließen. Ein bisschen über Stock und Stein, dass mache ich auch schon seit Jahren mit Fahrrädern unterschiedlicher Qualitätsstufen und einen Achter hatte ich bisher nur einmal und da bin ich Frontal in ein Auto gefahren (War nicht viel passiert, Gabel und Felge waren hin und ich hatte mich noch im Leben so erschrocken )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (26. Juni 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> überbeanspruche ich da beim Bike etwas oder ist das normal das sowas mal passiert?


Ich frag mich ja eher, wie man offroad fahren kann, ohne sich dabei irgendwann mal ne kleine Acht ins Laufrad zu hauen. Beim Cyclocrosstraining gehe ich schon davon aus, dass die Laufräder einmal jährlich auf den Zentrierständer müssen. Beim MTB hab ich jetzt auch n Schlag, kann mir auch denken wo's passiert ist. Übrigens bei vernünftig gebauten Laufrädern. Aber mal ehrlich. Wenn's auf den Trail geht passieren kleine Fahrfehler halt mal, gehört zum Sport einfach dazu.

Wenn das ohne große Wirkung von außen passiert kanns an der Einspeichqualität liegen, Material sollte sooo schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## GravityFan (26. Juni 2012)

@MTB-Ghostrider:

Die Rahmen heutiger Mountainbikes (auch CC-Möhren, wenn sie nicht gerade vom nächsten Baumarkt stammen) werden in der Regel ordentlich dimensioniert. Die Fahrradhersteller wissen mittlerweile auch, dass ein großteil ihrer CC-Bikes von Einsteigern/Unwissenden/Kindern auch gerne mal als Dirt-Bike-Ersatz herhalten müssen. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie viele CC-Hardtails jedesmal in Winterberg/Willingen unterwegs sind, dann grenzt es ja schon an ein Wunder das nicht die Hälfte aller Biker ausgestorben ist!

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein CC-Hardtail mehr aushält, als man für möglich halten sollte, wenn man auf die Ratschläge mancher Leute hört. (Nach dem Motto: "Hundehaufen? Da brauchste mindestens 200mm Federweg!") In der Tat ist der Laufradsatz bei "härterem" Umgang am gefährdetsten, mit dem richtigen Setup (genug Luftdruck, nicht zu dünne Schlappen), regelmäßiger Wartung (Speichen spannen, pi mal Daumen Zentrierung) und einen Hauch von Fahrtechnik (Beine haben Gelenke, können dämpfen!), sollte dir dein Bike selbst in einigen Bikeparks noch Spaß machen können. 
Wichtiger als jedes Bike ist sowieso die Fahrtechnik und zum lernen gibts nichts besseres als ein CC-Hardtail. (Oder eben Rennrad!)


----------



## MucPaul (26. Juni 2012)

Das Ghost Miss hat einen harten 7005er Alu-Rahmen. Der hält das aus. 

Und wenn man gut Hardtail fahren kann (also mit Beinen ausfedern, mit Armen die Drops abfangen etc.) dann kann man mit Hardtails auch schwierige Geröllpassagen nehmen. Ich fahre seit bald 20 Jahren Hardtail und bin bisher jeden Alpenberg gut runter gekommen.

Wenn das Rad eiert, dann ist entweder die Felge zu weich (billiges , zu dünnes Alu oder einfache Geometrie ohne Kasten) oder die Speichen waren schlecht eingedreht mit zuwenig Spannung. Das hat mit dem Rad nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Felge. Nicht umsonst wird bei den Felgen oftmals gespart beim Komplettbike um den Preis niedrig zu halten.

GIANT ist einer der Top Bike Hersteller und einer der größten weltweit. Die rüsten auch etliche MTB Champions aus und fertigen Rahmen für viele andere Hersteller (OEM). Die Bikes von denen sind eigentlich top, da braucht man keine Angst haben wegen schlechter Rahmen.


----------



## BeScary (26. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen an dem Ghost Miss sieht auch wirklich sehr stabil aus. Da habe ich keine Bedenken.. aber bei allem anderen 
Die Werkstatt hat grade angerufen und gemeint das mein Hinterrad verbogen wäre weil mir anscheinend jemand hinten reingefahren ist (ja stimmt, daran hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr gedacht) Ich kann zwar damit fahren aber so ganz grade ist es wohl nicht mehr. 
Kann ich denn x-beliebige Laufräder drauf machen? Dann würde ich vielleicht mal bei ebay schauen... 
Aber das gute ist, das es nicht an den Geländefahrten lag


----------



## --- (26. Juni 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> Kann ich denn x-beliebige Laufräder drauf machen?



Ja. Auf richtiges Achssystem und Größe achten.


----------



## Innocent (26. Juni 2012)

GravityFan schrieb:


> @MTB-Ghostrider:
> 
> Die Rahmen heutiger Mountainbikes (auch CC-Möhren, wenn sie nicht gerade vom nächsten Baumarkt stammen) werden in der Regel ordentlich dimensioniert.



Nur weil man mit den Rädern auch Berge hoch fahren kann, muss sie nicht direkt als Möhren bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (22. Juli 2012)

N' Abend zusammen,
also im allgemeinem sind die CC-Räder auch sehr belastbar. Also ich rede jetzt von Rähmen die im Kompleträdern dann so bei 1000 anfangen. Dadrunter ist die Qualität meist noch nciht so ganz das Wahre. Also wenn du dir mal an schaust wo die bei Worldcup alles mim HT runter fahren, dann solltest du dir eigendlich keine sorgen mehr machen. Oder die cc-Bundesliga-Streck in Heubach. Da fährt man an der einen Seite den Berg hoch und an der anderen Seite über ne DH-Strecke wieder runter. UNd du kannst auch mal ohne Probleme nen 1/2 Meter Drop mitnehmen machen wir auch des öfteren ohne das der Rahmen bricht.
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## -X- (24. Juli 2012)

Was haltet ein CC *Karbon*rahmen aus? Die Streben werden ja sehr dünn gebaut, damit das Hinterrad leicht mitfedert (ich spüre davon wenig).

Konkret: Ich hab das "Grand Canyon CF" mit 2.4" schlauchlos und wiege 73kg.


----------



## Innocent (24. Juli 2012)

-X- schrieb:


> Was haltet ein CC *Karbon*rahmen aus? Die Streben werden ja sehr dünn gebaut, damit das Hinterrad leicht mitfedert (ich spüre davon wenig).
> 
> Konkret: Ich hab das "Grand Canyon CF" mit 2.4" schlauchlos und wiege 73kg.



Habe oben ein Video vom XC Weltcup gepostet, das sind alles Carbon Fahrräder. 
Die Dicke zweier Werkstoffe zu vergleichen und dann eine Aussage über die Stabilität zu machen ist in meinen Augen schwierig.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (24. Juli 2012)

Bei einem Race-Hartail ist in erster Linie Leichtigkeit und Steifigkeit wichtig.
Ins diesem [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-Nv4j2dgvY&feature=related"]2012 XC World Cup Pietermaritzburg - Diary of Christoph Sauser      - YouTube[/nomedia] sind ab 2'30" ein paar schöne Stellen drin. Da könnt ihr sehen was ein Carbon HT alles aushält.
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (24. Juli 2012)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> Bei einem Race-Hartail ist in erster Linie Leichtigkeit und Steifigkeit wichtig.
> Ins diesem 2012 XC World Cup Pietermaritzburg - Diary of Christoph Sauser      - YouTube sind ab 2'30" ein paar schöne Stellen drin. Da könnt ihr sehen was ein *Carbon HT* alles aushält.
> Team Reichling-Racer




Wenn ich diese Strecke im Video sehe denke ich in erster Linie nicht an CC, mehr an Enduro ! Es ist beeindruckend zu sehen was ein Carbon CC Hardtail so alles aushält, mit meinem Bike werde ich das sicherlich nicht fahren können. Der Federweg meiner Raidon Federgabel beträgt 100 mm und laut Handbuch von SR Suntour ist die Gabel nicht für Sprünge oder Drops geeignet. Mein HT hat einen Alurahmen, wage zu bezweifeln das dieser die selbe Steifigkeit wie Carbon besitzt !


----------



## Saitex (25. Juli 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Strecke im Video sehe denke ich in erster Linie nicht an CC, mehr an Enduro ! Es ist beeindruckend zu sehen was ein Carbon CC Hardtail so alles aushält, mit meinem Bike werde ich das sicherlich nicht fahren können. Der Federweg meiner Raidon Federgabel beträgt 100 mm und laut Handbuch von SR Suntour ist die Gabel nicht für Sprünge oder Drops geeignet. Mein HT hat einen Alurahmen, wage zu bezweifeln das dieser die selbe Steifigkeit wie Carbon besitzt !


 

Ich bin fest der Meinung das Alurahmen generell stabiler als Carbonrahmen sind... stimmt doch oder?


----------



## Innocent (25. Juli 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Ich bin fest der Meinung das Alurahmen generell stabiler als Carbonrahmen sind... stimmt doch oder?



Die These wurde doch schon oft und endlos diskutiert.
Wenn ein Fahrrad so belastet wird, wie es soll, denke ich sind beide Werkstoffe gleich belastbar. Bei falscher Belastung z.B. Stürze kann man eventuell man mit einem Alu-Rahmen einen Vorteil haben. Die Betonung liegt auf "kann" und "eventuell".


----------



## -X- (25. Juli 2012)

Mein "Grand Canyon CF" hatte nach 1 Woche bei jeder Unebenheit geknackst. Im Bereich der Sattelstütze hatter der Rahmen einen feinen Riß. Das Loch für die Sattelstütze war asymmetrisch gefertigt. Dort wo sich der Riß gebildet hatte, war die Materialstärke sehr dünn (auf der anderen Seite entsprechend dick). Der Rahmen wurde getauscht und funktioniert nun problemlos. Ich fahre damit jedoch nur gemühtliche Strecken, für alles andere nehme ich das Fully.

Bei CKF sind Mängel bei der Fertigungsqualität sicher problematischer als bei Alu und man kann auch viel mehr falsch machen. Bei der Fertigung ist noch viel Handarbeit nötig, und Menschen machen nun mal auch Fehler. Ich kann nur empfehlen, ein neu gekauftes Carbon-Rad gleich am Anfang hart zu testen, da Fertigungsfehler dann sofort auffallen, und nicht erst nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung.


Ich hab auch noch ein anderes Sportgerät aus Karbon, wo sich schon mehrfach Risse gebildet haben. Die Qualität ist schlecht (viel Harz, wenige Fasern). Wenn man so fertigt hält Sperrholz wohl mehr aus als CFK.


----------



## Havi (25. Juli 2012)

Vor Fehlern bei der Fertigung ist mal niemals sicher. Ein Alurohr kann auch Lunker oder was weiß ich haben.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Leute, glaubt nicht alles was in der bike oder den vom gleichen Verlag herausgegeben Büchern steht. Ich weiß, dass die da schreiben mit einem Hardtail kann man nicht mal nen abgesenkten Bordstein rauf geschweige denn runter fahren. Völliger Blödsinn. Ab einer gewissen Mindestqualitätsstufe hält das Zeug einfach verdammt viel aus. Der Rest ist nun wirklich abhänging von dem Kadaver der oben drauf hockt.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (25. Juli 2012)

Havi schrieb:


> Leute, glaubt nicht alles was in der bike oder den vom gleichen Verlag herausgegeben Büchern steht. Ich weiß, dass die da schreiben mit einem Hardtail kann man nicht mal nen abgesenkten Bordstein rauf geschweige denn runter fahren. Völliger Blödsinn. Ab einer gewissen Mindestqualitätsstufe hält das Zeug einfach verdammt viel aus. Der Rest ist nun wirklich abhänging von dem Kadaver der oben drauf hockt.


Da sind wir ganz deiner Meinung. In Handbüchern und ähnlichen schreiben die was man alles nicht tun soll damit sie im Falle eines Unfalls/Materialschades keine Schuld trifft. z.B. bei allen CC-Bikes bei denen ich das Handbuch in der Hand hatte verfällt die Garantie wenn man an Rennen teilnimmt. Auch wenn CC-HT ja eigendlich für Rennen gebaut werden. (wenn man aber nett fragt ersetzten die Hersteller aber doch meist das kaputte Teil)   
Wir sprechen aus eigener Erfahrung 

Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innocent (25. Juli 2012)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> Da sind wir ganz deiner Meinung. In Handbüchern und ähnlichen schreiben die was man alles nicht tun soll damit sie im Falle eines Unfalls/Materialschades keine Schuld trifft. z.B. bei allen CC-Bikes bei denen ich das Handbuch in der Hand hatte verfällt die Garantie wenn man an Rennen teilnimmt. Auch wenn CC-HT ja eigendlich für Rennen gebaut werden. (wenn man aber nett fragt ersetzten die Hersteller aber doch meist das kaputte Teil)
> Wir sprechen aus eigener Erfahrung
> 
> Team Reichling-Racer



Ähnlich ist es doch auch mit den Wartungsintervallen bei Federn/Dämpfern, der musste alle zwei Wochen zum großen Rundumcheck.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (25. Juli 2012)

Bei diesen ganzen Vergleichen mit den WC-Fahrern wär ich vorsichtig. Bei denen geht ständig was an den Rädern zu Bruch, is aber auch egal, kost den Fahrern ja nüscht. Hab bis vor nem Jahr auch gedacht, dass das ganze gelaber mit Enduro Geometrien, Federweg, etc bloß Marketing is, bis ich dann meinen Cube Ltd Sl Rahmen sauber entzweit hatte. Ich hatte mich allerdings nicht nur auf Trails beschränkt, sondern hab auch "Street" mit dem Ding geübt, also kleine Flatdrops, unsaubere Bunnys usw. Sad but true ist, dass wenn du kein Fahrtechnikgott bist, ein leichtes, schönes und relativ billiges Einsteiger CC über kurz oder lang vernichten wirst. Jedenfalls wenn du Ambitionen in Richtung echtes Gelände und Radbeherschung hast. Mein Rad ist deswegen ziemlich verkorkst geworden, ich hab auf Biegen und Brechen versucht, aus nem Touren-Ht eine Abfahrtsrakete zu machen, aber es wird einfach immer nur ein fauler Kompromiss. Bis mal ordentlich Geld verdient wird, fahr ich darum fast bloß noch BMX. Ein billiges, einfaches und nahezu unkaputtbares Rad, was für jeden in etwa gleich ist und bei dem es nur auf den Fahrer ankommt...

PS: An wurzelige, verblockte Wege kannst du dich mit deinem Rad aber getrost heranwagen. Sind sie wirklich so schlimm, wirst du sie als Anfänger sowieso in einem Tempo fahrn, dass für kein Rad schädlich ist. Wirst du schneller, hält dass Rad entweder oder es geht kaputt, in dem Fall haben sich dann deine Ansprüche aber eh geändert und du willst sowieso was anderes fahrn. Mann muss halt einfach Ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammlen, des kann einem keiner abnehmen. 

Soweit meine Meinung, vlt hab ich auch einfach bloß schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn dem so ist, haltet bitte mit euren dagegen


----------



## Innocent (25. Juli 2012)

Man sollte es natürlich auch weitgehend dafür einsetzen wofür die Räder gebaut wurden, nämlich für XC Terrain. Von einem Porsche Cayenne wird auch keiner Erwarten, dass er es im Gelände mit einem Landrover Defender aufnehmen. 

PS: Nur ein BMX? Da stelle ich mir eine 80km Tour etwas unbequem vor


----------



## -X- (26. Juli 2012)

LG -X-


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (26. Juli 2012)

Verdammt Innocent, meine einzige Schwachstelle!


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Juli 2012)

Wie belastbar ist ein canyon grand canyon al 7.0


----------



## rennradler6 (27. Juli 2012)

Also ein Diamantrahmen hält aufgrund seiner Form vertikal enorme Belastungen aus. Zu meiner Kindheit gab es nur ungefederte Räder. Da hatten aller Kinder und Jugendlichen Billiggurken aus Stahl. Dennoch sind einige Rabauken damit von allem möglichen runtergestrungen. Da hat es alles mögliche gekillt: Felgen, Achsen, usw. Aber am Rahmen hat es immer nur die Gabel erwischt, der Rahmen selber hat nie was gefehlt.


----------



## rennradler6 (27. Juli 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> Hallo
> eine frage zum Thema Hardtails im Gelände hätte ich da auch: Ich musste mein Bike jetzt zur Reparatur bringen weil ich mir vore und hinten jeweils eine 8 reingefahren habe.. überbeanspruche ich da beim Bike etwas oder ist das normal das sowas mal passiert?


Welche Art von 8 ist es denn? Ein Seiten- bzw. Höhenschlag aufgrund von Speichenspannungsänderung oder eine Beule in der Felge?

Erstere hast Du auch beim Rennrad mit der Zeit. Auch da muß man Laufräder regelmäßig nachzentrieren. Dann sind diese Art von Achter auch weg.

Wenn Du eine Beule in der Felge hattest, kann das zu wenig Luftdruck gewesen sein oder Du bist nicht locker genug auf dem Rad gesessen. Oder man hat mal was ganz grobes übersehen.


----------



## monkeyrocka (9. August 2012)

ma ne ganz andere aber trotzdem zum thema passende frage =) 

wenn ich mim ht iwo runterspringe zb 1-2 stufen  gehe ich da richtig der annahme das es dann am schonendsten is wenn ich zuerst mim hinterrad lande damit dann der restliche schwung in der feder der gabel verpffen kann ?

gruß der affe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (9. August 2012)

monkeyrocka schrieb:


> ma ne ganz andere aber trotzdem zum thema passende frage =)
> 
> wenn ich mim ht iwo runterspringe zb 1-2 stufen  gehe ich da richtig der annahme das es dann am schonendsten is wenn ich zuerst mim hinterrad lande damit dann der restliche schwung in der feder der gabel verpffen kann ?



Am besten ist es, dass das Rad parallel zum Boden landet - also mit beiden Rädern einigermassen gleichzeitig. Und nein, du solltest dabei *nicht* auf dem Sattel sitzen, sondern stehen und den Aufprall mit Beinen und Armen abfedern.


----------



## monkeyrocka (10. August 2012)

um gottes willen auf dem sattel sitzen auf keinen fall. nicht nur dass ich keine lust hab mir die hoden zu prellen,  der rahmen würde das nich mitmachen weil der am sattelrohr schon en riss hat . bin nur etwas verwirrt weil ich meine das immer bei den trailbikern gesehen zu haben das die zuerst mim HR landen

gruß vom affen

edit : denkfehler gefunden trailbike = starrgabel is da wahrscheinlich ne andere geschichte


----------



## Nico Laus (19. August 2012)

Das musst du etwas differenzierter betrachten. Beim Biken hat man viele unterschiedliche Situationen auf die man adaptiert.

Hast du eine realtiv große Höhendifferenz mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit zu überwinden und eine flache Landung, dann landet man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst. Körper und Fahrrad wirken wie eine große Feder und kompensieren den Einschlag.









Bei Drops mit abschüssiger Landung landet man mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig. Die Einschlagsenergie wird in Vorwärtsfahrt umgesetzt.








Sprünge vor Kurven oder in tricky Gelände drückt man möglichst weg und landet mit beiden Rädern um das Vorderrad schnell wieder auf dem Boden zu haben.


----------



## swift daddy (19. August 2012)

Ein Vereinskollege springt mit seinem 120 mm Carbon-Fully gerne auch mal 2m Drops; natürlich nur in den Hang und net ins Flat. Würd ich mich auch net trauen, aber mit genügend Fahrtechnik und Selbstvertrauen geht wohl Einiges mehr, als wir uns manchmal vorstellen können.

Zu dem Thema hier mal das Arantix von Delta 7 Sports ...


----------



## monkeyrocka (19. August 2012)

KÄSE IS CHRISTUS .. des sieht ma heftig aus XD


----------



## Saitex (20. August 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Ein Vereinskollege springt mit seinem 120 mm Carbon-Fully gerne auch mal 2m Drops; natürlich nur in den Hang und net ins Flat. Würd ich mich auch net trauen, aber mit genügend Fahrtechnik und Selbstvertrauen geht wohl Einiges mehr, als wir uns manchmal vorstellen können.
> 
> Zu dem Thema hier mal das Arantix von Delta 7 Sports ...


 

Ich habe da mal versucht rauszufinden, wie teuer ein Rahmen ist... Das steht da aber nirgends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (20. August 2012)

um die 5000 $ für den Rahmen ... gib bei Google "Arantix Frame Price" ein, da findeste was


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. August 2012)

Lol, einmal bei Matschwetter fahren: Fahrrad 5kg schwerer.


----------



## Mr. Speed (22. August 2012)

Mit nem CC-Bike geht so einiges  die Grenzen liegen Meistens beim Fahrer. Letztes Jahr bin ich mal aus Versehen einen 3m-Dorp mit meinem Simplon Razorblade problemlos gesprungen


----------



## mpmarv (22. August 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Strecke im Video sehe denke ich in erster Linie nicht an CC, mehr an Enduro ! Es ist beeindruckend zu sehen was ein Carbon CC Hardtail so alles aushält, mit meinem Bike werde ich das sicherlich nicht fahren können. Der Federweg meiner Raidon Federgabel beträgt 100 mm und laut Handbuch von SR Suntour ist die Gabel nicht für Sprünge oder Drops geeignet. Mein HT hat einen Alurahmen, wage zu bezweifeln das dieser die selbe Steifigkeit wie Carbon besitzt !



Um dein Material musst du dir mal überhaupt gar keine Sorgen machen!
Wir waren vor 2 Monaten im Zillertal und ein Kumpel war mit seinem Ghost Hardteil dort, hat auch nur 100mm vorne. Klar hatte er ordentlich zu kämpfen in den Pedalen zu bleiben, weil bei Wurzeltreppen oder Steintreppen schlägt es von hinten in die Pedale - aber da hat eher der Fahrer Probleme. Wir sind selbst 50cm Stufen im rauhen Gelände gefahren. Bis auf 1-2 Überschläge keine Probleme - mit dem Hardteil kommste da halt nicht so easy runter, das tut dem Material aber nichts, eher dem Fahrer


----------



## monkeyrocka (22. August 2012)

muss persönlich auch sagen das ich mir um den rahmen da die wenigsten sorgen mache. Ich hab vorallem schiss dass mir die pedale wegfliegen ,hab nämlich leider nur nen alivio octalink kurbelsatz und der macht mir auch so schon genug probleme wenn ich in der stadt mit meinen 100 kg drauf rumspringe.  

auserdem bin ich mir bei meim laufradsatz auch nich so sicher hab den shimano wht m15 hat da iwer erfahrungen wie stabil die sind   ...?? vorallem bei 100kg kampfgewicht ?

gruß der affe


----------



## Hans123 (28. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Wie belastbar ist ein canyon grand canyon al 7.0



interessiert mich auch


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2012)

nicht CC aber HT


----------



## monkeyrocka (30. August 2012)

meinsenfdazu schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wo die Grenzen eines CC Hardtail im Gelände liegen ?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten im Vorrraus !


 
An Zäunen oder Mauern ![/QUOTE]

epische antwort is episch


----------



## stormfagel (5. September 2012)

Also ich fahr mit meinem Carver 160 nahezu alle DH wo mein Kollege mit nem Fritzzen mit Bomber runterdonnert. Sicherlich ist er dabei in den groben Passagen schneller aber thats life, fahren kann man das trotzdem! Alles ne Frage der Beinarbeit


----------



## TheMars (5. September 2012)

scheinst ja ein richtig harter junge zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stormfagel (5. September 2012)

Hat nix mit hart zu tun sondern mit pragmatismus. wenn du kinder hast fällt das "spaßgerät" vorerst flach weil ich:

A: den Croozer als auch die fahrradsitzhalterung nicht an ein fully bauen kann (oder möchte)

und

B: es reichlich ausgaben gibt die dafür sorgen das die anschaffung des erwünschten enduros halt nicht innerhalb von 1 woche realisierbar ist


den DH spaß lass ich mir aber trotzdem nicht entgehen ^^ und reite ja auch nicht tagtäglich durchs fiese geröll

die aussage war ja nur es geht auch mit nem HT...


----------



## Hameln2bike (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier werden immer mal wieder gebrauchte Nicolai Virus und Nicolai Bass angeboten. Die halten echt was aus und kosten nicht viel. Ausgestattet mit einem Luftdämpfer ist der Rahmen echt brauchbar.


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Oktober 2012)

Nun, ich weiss ja nicht ob es den Thread ersteller noch interessiert, aber das letzte was ich hier wechseln würde ist der Rahmen. Erstmal gute Komonenten drauf, oder dann gleich ein komplettes Fully. 

Generell hält ein anständig gemachter HT Rahmen eigentlich fast alles aus   was man fahren kann und sonst ist es meisst ein Material oder   Verarbeitungsfehler. Da kommt es mehr auf die Komponenten an, die leiden   bei einem HT wohl oder übel ganz einfach mehr bei vergleichbarem   Einsatz gegenüber einem Fully. Bei erhöhtem Körpergewicht natürlich  entsprechend mehr.
Was Carbon betrifft, kann es von der Stabilität an sich mit Alu  mithalten, doch ist es empfindlich in Sachen Verarbeitung, zudem müssen  an gewissen Stellen Aluteile eingeklebt Werden die sich mit den Jahren  vom Einsatz und oder unter Krafteinsatz eines Mechs mal lösen können.
Wenn es also nicht auf möglichst geringes Gewicht ankommt, rate ich von Carbon ab.

Ich habe mir eine simple Methode  angewöhnt: Wenn etwas kapputtgeht,  wird es durch etwas besseres  ersetzt. Da ist beim Miss 2000 ja noch  einiges Luft nach Oben. Aber irgendwann muss man halt trotzdem an seiner  Fahrtechnik  feilen, besonders wenn man z.B. Shimano XT, Magura, Mavic  und Marzocchi verbaut hat und immernoch alles kapputtgeht.
Dass es mal eine 8 rauszumachen gibt ist völlig normal. Gedanken machen  sollte man sich dann, wenn die Felge effektiv verbogen ist und man nicht  mehr ordentlich zentrieren kann.
Da soll der Mech aber nicht gross meckern, sondern die Arbeit tun, zu  der er ausgebildet wurde. Aber heute will man halt verkaufen und nicht  reparieren...

Manche Fahrradhändler/Mechaniker kommen mir irgendwie so wie  Kieswegpfeiffer vor, die ihr Bike lieber anschauen und ihre XTR Kurbel  und Titanritzel pollieren, als es richtig ran zu nehmen wie es sich  gehört. Dann ist klar ist nie etwas kapputt. 
Auf jeden Fall ist man nie richtig gefahren wenn man sein Leben lang nur Verschleissteile ersetzt hat.

Im Übrigen ist die Gabel ein entscheidendes Bautel wenn es um ein  sicheres Fahrverhalten geht. Da hab ich mit Suntour Gabeln eher negative  Erfahrungen gemacht. Die bekommen recht schnell verdammt viel Spiel an  den Holmen und beim Bremsen und Federn spürt man das ziemlich krass.  Prüfen kann man das wenn man neben dem Bike steht, die Vorderbremse  zieht und das Bike nach Vorne und Hinten bewegt während man die Flucht  der Rohre beobachtet. Je weniger sich da bewegt umso besser.


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Oktober 2012)

um einen rahmen kaputt zu machen, musst du dich schon mächtig ins zeug legen. als jugendlicher (1992) ist mir bei einem sbike der hinterbau weggebrochen, als ich von einem garagendach gehoppst bin. ein longus ging in der gleichen zeit über den jordan, weil ein sprung über einen bahndamm nicht weit genug war.

ansonsten sind mir immer nur lenker, laufräder, kurbeln oder schaltwerke gebrochen.

in 10 jahren mtb-rennsport mit 15 tkm pro jahr ist es mir allerdings nie gelungen, einen rahmen zu schrotten.

viele grüße,
mike


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2012)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> um einen rahmen kaputt zu machen, musst du dich schon mächtig ins zeug legen. als jugendlicher (1992) ist mir bei einem sbike der hinterbau weggebrochen.....



 sbike da hab ich auch n paar geschrottet


----------



## RetroRider (14. Oktober 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> [...] Mein HT hat einen Alurahmen, wage zu bezweifeln das dieser die selbe Steifigkeit wie Carbon besitzt !



Soweit ich weiss, sind Alurahmen steifer als Carbonrahmen, weil Alu einfach nicht besonders stabil ist. (Übertrieben steif konstruieren zu müssen ist eigentlich kein Vorteil sondern ein Nachteil. Aber nicht weitersagen!)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/243228/


----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

Bei Carbon kommt es halt darauf an in welcher Richtung man es belastet.  In Faserrichtung ist es sehr steif und bricht ab einem gewissen Punkt,  aber sobald man es seitlich bewegt gibt es nach. 

So kann man  auch die Hinterbauten mit sehr dünnen Streben machen und so geschwungen,  dass sie sozusagen als Federung fungieren, also ähnlich wie Stahl und  dort wo der Rahmen sehr steif werden muss, laminiert man entsprechend. Zudem kann man auch die Dichte der Fasern variieren, aber weniger machen eigentlich nur das Material minderwertiger.


----------



## JimPanic (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach mit meinen 95kg allerhand Sachen auf meinem HT, bis jetzt ist noch nichts vom Rahmen kaputt gegangen.. nur die Naben bzw. Achsen.. und ich bin auch schon die Nordkette in Innsbruck damit runtergefahren (ok.. auch viel geflogen..) - läuft immer noch super! Aber wie schon oft gesagt: einfach locker am Bike stehen und mitfedern, dann passiert auch nichts.


----------



## meinsenfdazu (24. Oktober 2012)

Belastbarkeit eines Gehirns hier im Forum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakurah (27. Oktober 2012)

Netter Threat hier, da bringe ich doch auch gleich mal ungefragt meine Meinung ein. ;-)

Ich denke auch, dass mans ich mit einem ordentlichen Hardtail erstmal keine Sorgen machen muss. Mit ordentlich meine ich dabei allerdings nicht teuer, sondern rennomierter Hersteller, gute Teile. Einen Boardstein, den würde ich ja selbst dem Hollandrad meiner Mutter zutrauen. ;-)

Ich selbst rattere auch schon seit einem Jahr mit besagtem Ghost Miss 2000 über Schotter und Trails und nachdem ich anfangs auch einige Bedenken hatte, habe ich inzwischen wirklich Vertrauen zu diesem Rad. Was ich nicht fahren kann, das liegt zu 95% an mir und nicht am Modell. Auch kann man wirklich vieles vieles mit Technik ausgleichen, was das Rad nicht her gibt. Im Gegenteil, wer auf einem günstigen Hardtail gelernt hat wie's geht und Spaß hatte, der kann sicher mehr als so mancher Wochenend-Fullyfahrer, der von Anfang an Gabel und Dämpfer für 1000 Öcken unter sich hatte. BeScary, ich glaube da hattest Du wirklich Pech mit den Achtern, das tut mir leid für Dich. Ich kenne das Modell ja und mittelfristig würde ich wohl wirklich die Gabel austauschen (man merkt schon deutlich ihre Grenzen, es geht angenehmer ;-) ), aber sonst gibt's da nichts zu meckern!

Die Einstellung "tauschen wenn kaputt" finde ich auch wirklich vernünftig. Manchmal wir einem ja suggeriert, dass man ohne ein kleines Vermögen auszugeben gar nicht versuchen sollte den Berg hoch oder gar wieder runter zu kommen oder dass 30g leichtere Pedale die Erfüllung eines jeden Bikerlebens sind. Schön, dass es auch noch Leute gibt, die da etwas auf dem Boden geblieben sind. 

Biken ist, was Du draus machst. ;-)


----------



## Wilddieb (27. Oktober 2012)

Genau. Und um herauszufinden was es wirklich aushält geht man halt fahren und macht es kapput.


----------



## Junior97 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 
also die Belastbarkeiten liegen meiner Meinung nach beim Fahrer wenn du eine gute Linie fährst hält dein Bike mehr aus als wenn du einfach irgendwie drüber bügelst. Klar in leichten Wurzel Trails geht das noch mit dem einfach drüber Bügeln jedoch würde ich schon am Anfang immer gucken dass du die für dich beste und sauberste Linie fährst, beugt auch vielen Unfällen vor. Und zu guter letzt, schau dir mal die XC WC strecke von Pietermaritzburg an  da wird wohl sehr deutlich das die Linie vieles ausmacht.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP163I0puCk&feature=related"]Adam Craig rides Pietermaritzburg XC course: Tech sections - YouTube[/nomedia]

Junior97


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Adam Craig rides Pietermaritzburg XC course: Tech sections - YouTube



Solche Strecken lassen sich ohne Probleme auch mit 'nem starren Bike fahren. Ich selbst fahre ein starres Salsa Ala Carte. Rahmen und Gabel haben keine Gewichtsbeschränkung (ist bei meinen knapp 100 kg gut so). Die einzige Grenze ist das eigene Fahrkönnen.

Bisher habe ich in 25 Jahren eine Felge, eine Sattelstütze und einen Rahmen (war ausnahmsweise mal ein Fully, Sturz mit ungünstiger Rahmenlandung auf Felsen) geschrottet. Nicht die Technik am Bike ist ausschlaggebend, sondern die eigene Fahrtechnik.


----------



## flyingscot (31. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest einige Profis haben bei solchen Strecken schon Probleme, sowohl mit dem Material als auch mit der Fahrtechnik. Der Drop in das Steinfeld ist z.B. gut einen Meter hoch.

Ich glaube kaum, dass du für diese/solche Strecke eine Garantie-Zusage vom Hersteller/Händler bekommst. Zumindest nicht bei CC-Bikes, also schon Leichtbauräder.

Die Bike hat vor einiger Zeit mal ein Allmountain-Fully bei 1m-Flatdrop (allerdings fahrtechnisch sauber abgefedert) zerlegt, der namenhafte Hersteller sagte: dafür ist es nicht gebaut...


----------



## OldenBiker (1. November 2012)

Die Garantiebestimmungen kann man in den meisten Fällen eh vergessen. Demnach dürfte man mit fast keinem Bike ins grobe Gelände. Mit wenigen Ausnahmen.
Und die Test der Bike, sag ich mal nur, für mich nicht relevant. Die testen meiner Meinung nach eh nur Herstellerorientiert. Aber jeder muss das für sich entscheiden.
Ich habe auch noch ein Alu Hardtail. Der Rahmen ist bis 100kg zugelassen und musste auch schon einiges wegstecken. Der hält allerdings auch nicht soviel aus, wie mein Stahlbike. Der Alurahmen wiegt knapp 1600g, der Stahlrahmen satte 2600g.
Und Leichtbau hat ja bekanntermassen seine Belatungsgrenze. Deswegen wiegt mein Salsa auch mal knapp 13 kg, ungefedert. Schwer, aber stabil, bis zu 'ner gewissen Grenze, die ich wohl nicht ausloten kann. Nein, ich bin nicht im Schneckentempo unterwegs, sondern gehe kein unnötiges Risiko ein. Man sollte schon wissen, wo seine Grenzen sind. Und ungefedert ist diese Grenze ein wenig schneller erreicht. Finde ich gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

